# sump pump check valve.



## mikeplumbs (Apr 23, 2011)

So my customers sump pump bangs loudly when it shuts off and the check valve slams shut. I put an additional check valve as high as I could before it goes horizontal. Isn't as loud but still too loud for customer. Any ideas or advice?


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Amazon.com: Campbell Manufacturing B-0823-15 "Brady" Quiet Check Valve 1.5" - White: Home Improvement


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

It must be on plastic pipe if it bangs that loud. Do the 2" discharge in cast iron and it will be fine, strapped properly of course.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

There is a quiet close check valve for sump pumps on the market.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

Oops, link already posted.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

....


----------



## aundraew (Jan 11, 2012)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> ....


Lol


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Drill a 1/4 hole in the flapper of the check valve. Hehehe


----------



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Put that sound deafening stuff on the pipe lol


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Spring checks are quieter than swing checks. I see quite a few plumbers around here using swing checks on the vertical...this is a no-no for both the pump and the piping: the weight of the water+the weight of the gate slamming shut is bad for both.

Swing checks are designed to be installed horizontal for the weighted gate to close without hammering.


----------

